# Anal glands: to squeeze or not to squeeze



## synicalone (Oct 18, 2007)

My vet advised that it is not necessary to "express" the anal glands, unless the dog is exhibiting signs that it is needed (i.e, an odor, scooting, etc). My breeder says we absolutely should express the glands, each time the dogs are groomed. We have 2, six month old miniature poodles, who are currently exhibiting no signs of anal issues. We trust both our vet, and our breeder, so since their opinions conflict, I'm asking for additional info.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Some breeds are prone to this. Prevention is a great way to stop big problems. However- if you do not know how to do it properly you can cause more problems than you had. Bruising or retained that turns to infection. Have your vet show you how..


----------



## golden&hovawart (Jan 11, 2008)

Never had to do it,in my life so wouldn't be able to help you,there!.


----------



## muzz (Mar 13, 2008)

my vet and breeder both agree....if no signs exist dont make problems for yourself by starting, once you start expressing you may need to continue,


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you can actually cause infection and other unpleasant things by expressing the anal glands if it isn't necessary. I took my dog to a vet several times when he was a pup and each time if they couldn't figure out the cause of his tummy troubles they would express his anal glands. It was unpleasant for the dog and an unnecessary expense for us. We now take him to a different vet who sees no problems with his anal glands.

that said I did once have a dog that when he got into old age had to go weekly to have his anal glands expressed, but then it was obviously a medical necessity. so sometimes it is needed, but I think more often than not people do it when it's not necessary.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i voted "express at home" cause i do them myself, but i take them to the salon i work at to do them. gwen needs her's done about every month or so. it's awful. but buddy doesn't really need his.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

If they aren't showing any signs then I wouldn't start expressing. Most dogs do it on theire own, but on some occasions they need to have it done manually. You will know when you have a problem on your hands; it's very strong metal smell. Teddie has to have it done every 2-3 months. All of the other dogs are fine and haven't ever had a problem. I have his vet do it..I've watched, but in the end that $20 is well spent and I know I haven't caused him any more problems.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

If it aint broke, dont fix it.

Thankfully, Jak doesn't seem to need it, and he's been healthy. I groom him at home, so it worked out well. What your dog eats also helps keep things flowing naturally down there.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I have had not had to do it In jeez- no clue how long- uh years and years. But then again- I do not feed cereal kibble type foods either..


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I voted by the vet as needed. 

My mom took her cockapoo to a new groomer and they did his anal glands and he ended up with an infection and needed to go to the vet for it. 

He never showed signs of needed it done, they just did it as part of their grooming package. Whoever did it did a horrible job.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know if I have been lucky or Rottweiler's are NOT prone to a need for this. I had a female about 25 years ago that needed hers done a few times, but I can't say that I have had any issues since then. I wonder which breeds are more prone to the need to be expressed, and why?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I've heard smaller dogs are more prone to needing them expressed, and naturally thin dogs as well for some reason. The small dogs my mom has owned never needed them done though. But my old dog was a male and about 10 when he started needing it done, a large herding breed, but he had all kinds of health problems related to digestion and skin and otherwise, it was no surprise.


----------

